# Hello from Victoria area



## cjmac (Sep 25, 2022)

I thought I should introduce myself. I have the usual machining stuff, 12 x 36 lathe and a mill/drill a Mig and a Tig. I have experience at fabrication and knowledge of electronics and hydraulics. I have way too many projects going on right now. The primary one being building a workshop. My current interest is in restoring/hot-rodding cars. To that end , I have a 2 post car lift, a car rotisserie and a lot of sheet metal tools which I have no experience with. Right now most of this is stuffed into shipping containers waiting for the workshop to get done. I have 3 project cars. A 1959 Impala 2drht, all in pieces, a 1928 Model A Tudor sedan (which had been chopped 3" when I got it so it will be a hot rod), and a 1928 Model A Roadster Pickup, which is almost drivable. I have been looking at this forum for a little while and look forward to being part of it. I think I can learn a lot and maybe contribute a bit.

Chris


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 25, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## WilliamR (Sep 25, 2022)

Welcome. I like doing auto sheetmetal as well. Best part is not constantly running back and forth to parts store. Cut, shape, weld, grind, seal. 

My father brought 3 59 Impala's up from California. That is one good looking body style.


----------



## PaulL (Sep 25, 2022)

Welcome from another Victorian.  Though only the bandsaw is actually Victorian.


----------



## whydontu (Sep 25, 2022)

Welcome from Richmond


----------



## Tomc938 (Sep 25, 2022)

Welcome from Campbell River!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 26, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 26, 2022)

Another welcome from Victoria. Seems our local ranks are growing!


----------



## Crosche (Sep 29, 2022)

Greetings and welcome from Calgary!

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## 140mower (Oct 1, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet.


----------



## Hruul (Oct 1, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Perry (Oct 2, 2022)

Welcome to the group.   I'm in Calgary.

I'm also working on my garage/shop right now.  (Yours sounds like it might be a bit bigger then my small 625 sq. ft.)  At the mudding and sanding drywall stage.    Doesn't leave a lot of time to play.

Cheers,


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 4, 2022)

To be polite, even though I just finished chatting with you on the phone, "welcome from Victoria"


----------



## DPittman (Oct 4, 2022)

cjmac said:


> I have way too many projects going on right now.


Welcome. You'll find that you're in good company here.


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 5, 2022)

A hearty hi, how are ya from the mighty metropolis of Sooke (west side).


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 5, 2022)

Big HELLO & Welcome from farm country South of Chatham Ontario. Sounds like you already fit right in!


----------



## cjmac (Oct 5, 2022)

Thanks Everyone for the warm welcome. 

My shop is a long way from the drywall stage. For that you need actual walls. I do have a lot of rebar sticking 12 feet in the air and the footings are in place. It is just under 1000 square ft on the main floor and there is an "L" shaped mezzanine on the second floor leaving it full height where the 2 post lift goes. 

Chris


----------



## CWret (Oct 12, 2022)

Your shop sounds great. Lots of us here (especially me) will be jealous when it is completed. We need a few pics as you are nearing completion and when you are getting the machines set up. Your car hobby is a good fit for this forum. Auto restoration is not the forum focus but if you have a machining, fabrication, or welding problem - just toss it out and many from the forum will offer a solution. I can relate to your old car addition - I restored a 1970 Lotus Elan - lots of fun and challenges.


----------

